# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Comunidad de Madrid >  Agua del Metro para rellenar el lago de la Casa de Campo

## NoRegistrado

> Hasta ahora el agua de lago de la Casa de Campo -casi- se podía beber. Pero la pureza del líquido potable con el que se rellenaba este hueco de 80.000 metros cuadrados de superficie suponía un buen pico al bolsillo del contribuyente. Por eso el Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha decidido mejorar la eficiencia del suministro del estanque mediante la «captación» de los fluidos «que salen de las grandes obras del Metro».  
> 
> Para empezar, se van a invertir 70.000 euros en la instalación de una motobomba en Príncipe Pío, que permitirá desplazar las aguas freáticas que se acumulan en el subsuelo de la estación hasta el gran pulmón verde de la capital, a unos 630 metros de distancia. Así, se ahorrarán cinco millones de litros al año aptos para el consumo humano y «tremendamente necesarios» para la ciudad, según señala el subdirector de Parques y Viveros, Santiago Soria.


http://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2014/08..._casa_de_campo

Buena medida, todo hay que decirlo. El resto del artículo no lo pongo porque es propaganda de la precampaña electoral.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

G20 (25-ago-2014),Josito1969 (02-sep-2014),Luisito1963 (02-feb-2020),Varanya (26-ago-2014)

----------


## G20

La misma noticia, pero con imágenes y unas cosas más. Por cierto, el arroyo Meaques, seguirá desembocando en el lago a pesar de esa bomba de agua, ¿no?.

http://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/ma...-casa-de-campo

Un saludo.

----------

Josito1969 (02-sep-2014),NoRegistrado (25-ago-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La misma noticia, pero con imágenes y unas cosas más. Por cierto, el arroyo Meaques, seguirá desembocando en el lago a pesar de esa bomba de agua, ¿no?.
> 
> http://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/ma...-casa-de-campo
> 
> Un saludo.


Gracias por el video. Me llama la atención el esfuerzo que hacen los locutores de ésta sectaria televisión para evitar decir que fue durante la II República cuando se entregó al pueblo de Madrid el uso y disfrute de la Casa de Campo.

El arroyo Meaques sigue conectado al Lago. Aunque ha sufrido una extrema transformación de sus fuentes de agua, tanto en calidad como en cantidad. Gran parte de su cuenca de aportación está urbanizada, y por tanto conectadas al alcantarillado, por lo que cuando llueve, una cantidad importante no llega al mismo.
 Cuando era chaval, jugaba al fútbol en la explanada junto al lago, y nos lavábamos las botas llenas de barro en la fuente junto al arroyo. Siempre llevaba agua y había peces. Ahora cuando lo he visto, el agua es como amarilla y va con espuma, y mucha menos cantidad, muchas veces seco. Pasa por el Zoológico, aunque no creo que le echen nada, o eso creo.
Por eso dice que hay que llenarlo con aguas del CYII. Ya cuando lo vaciaron la última vez por rotura cuando la tormenta que inundó la M-30 lo tuvieron que llenar así en plena sequía.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

He encontrado la web que cito abajo, y que tiene unas fotos antigüas sobre éste lago que casi todo el mundo conoce. La historia dice que eran 5 originalmente, y que tuvo varias transformaciones hasta su estado actual.
http://www.lacasadecampo.net/contenido.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Josito1969 (02-sep-2014),Varanya (26-ago-2014)

----------

